# Wild hogs



## 12bobcat (Jan 22, 2011)

I received a Hoyt Carbon Element bow for Christmas. One of the things I plan to hunt is wild hogs. I've been advised that it would be wise to carry a handgun in this situation for protection. My questions are: What caliber handgun would be appropriate for this application? And would a revolver or automatic be better? Or would that make any difference?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

12bobcat said:


> I received a Hoyt Carbon Element bow for Christmas. One of the things I plan to hunt is wild hogs. I've been advised that it would be wise to carry a handgun in this situation for protection. . .


Nothing squeals louder or is more unhappy than a stuck pig. Especially if it sees the "stickee". :mrgreen:

Actually, go to You Tube and search on "wild hog pistol".
Or, Google "wild hog pistol". You will find an great deal of pig shooting info in those places.
And some pigs that take an amazing number of rounds before being put down for good.

We only have javelina around here. They look like hogs and they stink like hogs and they have tusks.
But aren't really pigs like feral hogs. Smaller, but just as tough, thick-skinned, and mean as real hogs.
They are "collared peccaries", often called skunk pigs. Although only 45-90 lbs, they are not afraid of humans.
And they can raise your pulse if you encounter one. Or, a pack of twenty.

My trail gun is a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan "snubby" in .454 Casull.
Winchester Supreme Partition Gold hunting ammo. 260 grain, 1800 ft/sec velocity, 1871 ft-lbs energy.

This is one of the "recommended" deals for hog-hunting. 
Although with a longer barrel and maybe a scope for actual pig hunting.
I think .44 Mag with a "good" hunting bullet is sorta considered the "pig minimum".


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I carry a Glock G20 10mm, when feral hogs are a concern.

They mostly run away, but if they don't, you have trouble. And then there are always those stories about people turning Russian boars loose on their hunting leases, back in the 70's. So, I don't want to be the guy that discovers, the hard way, that they really will attack humans.

The 10mm has approximately the same ballistics as a similarly loaded .41 magnum, and has a 16 round capability. It is a little easier to carry than a .44 magnum, and faster to reload, if 16 rounds isn't enough.:mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I carry a Glock G20 10mm, when feral hogs are a concern . . . It is a little easier to carry than a .44 magnum,
> and faster to reload, if 16 rounds isn't enough.:mrgreen:


Good choice.

Somewhere I saw "double your pleasure, double your fun". :smt023


----------

